# Key ballot issues have potential to boost Election Day turnout



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Key ballot issues have potential to boost Election Day turnout*

_AP_
*MAJOR BALLOT MEASURES* including abortion, guns and marijuana will be voted on Tuesday, which is expected to boost voter turnout. 
*Dems, GOP use final weekend to make forceful closing arguments*
*Democrats, Republicans both claim superior ground game in final days*
*Dole receives apology for clown comment; campaign denies*
*GOP pulls away in key races, polls say*
*OPINION: Why Republicans (and Dems) can't take any votes for granted*
*VIDEO: Are late poll trends pointing to a Republican Senate?*








*Full Coverage:  Midterms*


----------

